# What Taylormade Rescue line has the #6H?



## VDOTMATRIX (Mar 27, 2013)

I see that the RBZ stage 2 has a #6 hybrid.

Sometimes I see a #6 in the non-stage 2 line.

Does anyone know when TM included a #6 rescue in ANY of their Rocket Ballz line of rescues.

Thanks


----------

